

Show HN: The Kyn Project – Accessible Philanthropy – Feedback Appreciated - chadkruse
https://kyn.me/welcome-hn

======
jchung
Love the idea. Charity discovery is a big issue for donors and for charities
alike. We (tech-based charities) are always working hard to increase awareness
among donors in the tech sector.

Some feedback:

\- Food for thought: Seems like your big hypothesis here is that social
validation is the primary mechanism for unlocking new donors. Following in the
footsteps of thoughtful giants. If true, it's worth considering whether you
could more effectively test that hypothesis by putting the emphasis on the
marquee donors rather than the charities they fund. AngelList does a good job
of this with their Syndicates feature. For example, imagine Kyn could say
"Donate like Zuck by funding these three up and coming orgs" or "Do Good like
the Knight Foundation by donating to this portfolio of awesomeness".

\- Confusion: Not quite clear what "watching" does.

\- UX feedback: The donation process is a little unclear. Can you own more of
the donation process, so it all stays on-site? If you can avoid sending donors
off-site, you'll get a higher completion rate, and you'll also unlock the
ability to add "also donate to Kyn" checkboxes on the checkout
(DonorsChoose.org gets some huge % of their donors, I want to say 80% but I
could be wrong, to leave that box checked, which results in a huge proportion
of their annual contributions).

Great initiative and good luck. I'm excited about what you're doing.

~~~
chadkruse
Appreciate the kind words and the great feedback...thanks so much for taking
the time.

> Food for thought...

Stay tuned :)
[https://kyn.me/coinvest/y_combinator_all_time](https://kyn.me/coinvest/y_combinator_all_time)

------
maged
You might want to checkout givewell.org, which does a very quantitative
charity analysis.

~~~
chadkruse
Huge fans of the work GiveWell does. For those that share GiveWell's outlook
on the world, keep an eye on their Open Philanthropy Project:
[http://www.openphilanthropy.org/](http://www.openphilanthropy.org/)

